# Intake Question



## DaveHaskin (Oct 8, 2006)

I have a 2003 Touring Z. I was looking at the AEM CAI intake. I have been reading some of these threads and was curious about the Jim Wolf Pop Charger. More or less, I am looking for the whistle of the intake. I hear that the AEM CAI intake has a vicious whistle and adds about 7-10 HP. I am curious to see how the Jim Wolf Pop Charger stands against AEM. Give me your thoughts!

Dave


----------



## DaveHaskin (Oct 8, 2006)

And if anyone know's about DIP Wheels, about their quality, I would really like to hear about them. I was looking at DIP Klone Chrome rims or the DIP D11 Chrome rims. All I can see about them is that they fit SUV's. If anyone could tell me if 20"x 8.5" will fit on a 350Z, it would be appreciated.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

JWT Pop charger is easily the best bang for the buck.

DIP? never heard of them. And chrome wheels are HEAVY. Getting chrome wheels will essentially nix any gains you get from any intake and exhaust combo+ more. I'd avoid chrome wheels and heavy wheels. And anything larger than 19" on a Z......


----------

